# Soy Foods



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

So I know we always try to avoid soy type food in commercial foods because they're often highly processed and what not. 

But last night Beck was begging for a piece of my tempeh. I shooed him away because I wasn't sure if it was safe or not. 

Tempeh is high protein, not too high fat, and completely unseasoned. The only ingredients are non GMO soy and a bacterial culture (like yogurt)

Are hedgies actually allergic to soy? Just curious if I can share my food next time or not.

Emily


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Tempeh is fine to share with your hedgehog as a treat. Soy in a staple food does several things, it's nutritionally incomplete, it's difficult to digest and it is thought to impair natural thyroid function in some species. By feeding soy as a staple, it takes up room that should be occupied by a nutritionally dense food. 

As far as being allergic to soy, that would be an individual issue and not a species-wide issue. When Holly was alive, she'd share my soy milk at night.


----------

